# My right hand hurts



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

My right hand hurts,started yesterday morning and went in to see my doctor right away.I was pulling the trigger on my impact at work taking off a lug nut and the finger I pull the trigger with the finger I use was stiff and it hurt.It is on and off a lot.My doctor said it maybe a form of arthritis and going to see an arthritis specialist on Monday.Said it maybe rheumatoid arthritis which I have to live with.I have an allergy to anything with gluten in it anyway,it is not the gluten.Hopefully it is diagnosed and get answers from this specialist.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It could also be repetitive stress injury. Google "trigger finger" if you feel the finger "locks" in place. Can be very painful if not taken care of.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

It is not repretive stress injury,my doctor checked my hand out on this and this is not the case.I get the inflamation too.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

? 

If you've already seen your physician, then why are you coming here and asking lay-people their opinion?

:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------

